# Heros Rio Baluarte Beani Male:



## prettyricky (Nov 22, 2007)

Just wanted to show off my male Beani. Hope you enjoy, Please give me your feedback....

THANKS!!!!








http://i670.photobucket.com/albums/vv66/PrettyRicky_06/S5000537.jpg







http://i670.photobucket.com/albums/vv66/PrettyRicky_06/S5000574.jpg


----------



## prettyricky (Nov 22, 2007)

Somemore Pics:


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice fish never seen or heard of that species :thumb:


----------



## BigJagLover (Oct 25, 2006)

Wow thats awsome. i've never had one but I heard they were really aggressive but you have it with a severum. How big is your tank?


----------



## Briguy (Aug 10, 2009)

Great fish =D>


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

Great looking fish ricky! Could you give us some more info on the big guy, I too have never seen one in person. How long have you had him? Size? And how does he do with your other cichlids? I have heard these guys get large and really mean. Good luck and more pics would be great!


----------



## prettyricky (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks for all the complements, and this is not your everyday fish. I got him from a guy that went and brought them back from Mexico and this is one of **** from his fish. I got a group of six from him at a 1.5 june of last year. Now coming up to a year their still doing great. The one in with the Severums are in a 65gl high and I must say that hes starting to turn into a beast, but hasn't killed anything as of yet. I have another pair in a 180gl community tank with things like True Parrots, C.Godmani, P. Nebuliferus and a few other semi aggressive fish just to see if my theory right. I heard and read also that they are mean and should be kept as a solo fish. I feel that if you isolate any fish and deprive them the ability to socialize, then what you will have is a killing machine. Just my theory and so far so good. I have been feeding them pellets market shrimps and earthworms with great results. While others would be against such a diet, but to each it own and it works for me. Please, feel free to ask more questions....

Ricky

SOMEMORE PICS:







[/url]


----------



## prettyricky (Nov 22, 2007)

Sorry, but for some reason it will only let me post one picture at a time....


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

Beani's look kinda similiar to Nandopsis to me...

Gorgeous fish by the way!

How big is he?


----------



## prettyricky (Nov 22, 2007)

Bkeen said:


> Beani's look kinda similiar to Nandopsis to me...
> 
> Gorgeous fish by the way!
> 
> How big is he?


THANKS!!!!!!

Right now he's pushing 8.5-9in, while the others are in the 6-7in range. No breeding activity as we speak but the time is getting near. BTW, I do have a extra male for sale if anyone is interested....


----------



## BigJagLover (Oct 25, 2006)

As far as breeding, Aquamojo has some and he's had them for a long while as well and his just started to pair off. So these my be your "late bloomers" if you will as far as centrals go.


----------



## prettyricky (Nov 22, 2007)

BigJagLover said:


> As far as breeding, Aquamojo has some and he's had them for a long while as well and his just started to pair off. So these my be your "late bloomers" if you will as far as centrals go.


I see that Mo has he's breeding with **** as we speak, and I'm not far behind. Will post when it happens....


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

I can't stay out of this thread/stop looking at the pics- such a gorgeous fish.


----------



## prettyricky (Nov 22, 2007)

Bkeen said:


> I can't stay out of this thread/stop looking at the pics- such a gorgeous fish.


Thanks for the kind words bro, and he is a sweet fish. He's around 10in now and starting to mellow out alot and always has his breeding tube out. So as soon as the female get on the same page, I to will have **** and if you would like some you can have some....

Some more Pics:


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

prettyricky said:


> Bkeen said:
> 
> 
> > I can't stay out of this thread/stop looking at the pics- such a gorgeous fish.
> ...


 I wish. If i get another tank the better half will kill me. Maybe by the time you have some fry, I'll have upgraded my 55 to another 125. I love this fish!


----------



## prettyricky (Nov 22, 2007)

I do know where your coming from, I'm on that same boat. I know not to even try to bring in another tank or wifey would kill me as well...

ENJOY!!!!!


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

Prettyricki, I see your in Philadelphia. PM me hopefully I can see your set up first hand and I can invite you to see mine. Also Captain Nemos in East Norriton is having a sale this weekend.


----------



## prettyricky (Nov 22, 2007)

PM sent....
Hope to see you soon......


----------



## prettyricky (Nov 22, 2007)

I can see the start of some breeding activity going on and breeding tubes as well...
Wish me luck......


----------



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice. He is a beauty!


----------



## prettyricky (Nov 22, 2007)

gverde said:


> Nice. He is a beauty!


I have to agree, and its my favorite fish. Will post some more pics later...


----------

